# CM: New member



## CMTACKLE (May 31, 2014)

Good evening guys - just wanted to leave a quick note introducing myself. My name is Dan and I have a tackle problem :work: ha ha and a dry sense of humor. Love to fish been at since age 3, also an accomplished diver - been doing that since age 12, certified open water at age 13.

I wanted to join the board as recently I met and fished with a few members down in Panama that where real solid guys, it was a blast. I'll post up a trip report and some of our photos at a later date.


----------



## oilpatch (Oct 21, 2012)

Dan is a good guy to deal with and his diamond jigs are some of the best out there. I will be hanging out here more myself brother ironic emailed you last night.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I have seen many and heared ALOT about your hammered diamond jigs Dan. I will have To order me some. Welcome to the board dan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

